# [SOLVED] security certificate problems



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

"There is a problem with this website’s security certificate.
The security certificate presented by this website was not issued by a trusted certificate authority.
Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. 
We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website. "

This is happening more and more and is a great nuisance. I am using Win 7, IE 11 64bit.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Double-check and make sure your Date and Time are set correctly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Your CMOS battery is most likely dying on your motherboard. Replace the battery then reset the time in the BIOS


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*



megaman99 said:


> "There is a problem with this website’s security certificate.
> The security certificate presented by this website was not issued by a trusted certificate authority.
> Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server.
> We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website. "
> ...


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Thank you for your reply. My date and Time settings are fine.

Another member has suggested the cmos battery is probably low on my motherboard. How do I fix that - is it easy?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Just copy down the battery that it is currently using, and run over to RadioShack for a new one.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: security certificate problems*



megaman99 said:


> Thank you for your reply. My date and Time settings are fine.
> 
> Another member has suggested the cmos battery is probably low on my motherboard. How do I fix that - is it easy?


your date and time may look right but it must match exactly with the internet time. does your setting showing you are syncing with the big online clock. just click on the clock and properties. should have a tab for sync. (my instructions may not be exact since I cannot check it at this time). go into the bios and if the time is not correct there, then the battery will need to be replaced. most of the time it is usually an easy fix. most likely it is a US quarter size flat battery the motherboard. 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Just copy down the battery that it is currently using, and run over to RadioShack for a new one.


or walmart or most stores that sells batteries for watches and other devices


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hello,

This is for a different error but the same commands should help here: The Tech Cookbook – 0x80072F8F — ERROR_INTERNET_SECURE_FAILURE

But this will only work if it is not an issue with CMOS battery.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Sobeit: Yes, they sync OK, so there does not seem to be an error there. Time matches the Internet time, zone etc., fine.
I thank you and other members (Go The Power, Masterchiefxx17, SpywareDr), for your useful ideas, but I am a little unsure where to go from here!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: security certificate problems*

you can try deleting your browsers temporary internet files and cookies to see if it helps als, try resetting your browser to default and see if it stops it.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Sobeit: Thanks again!
I will try that. Whatever the outcome, I will inform members if solution is found.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

as Suggested, Replace the CMOS battery on your motherboard.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

What kind of computer do you have, Make/Model please? Is it a desktop or a laptop. On desktops, you'll have to open the computer case to access/replace the CMOS battery. Not so easy on a laptop, as many of them have the battery hidden under all the internal electronics and disassembly is a chore and quite risky if you've never done it before or don't take proper ESD precautions. :nonono:

If you've never been inside your computer case (desktop or laptop) before, I suggest you take to your local licensed Computer Pro and pay him to do for you. The *CR2032 3VDC battery* is what you'll need if you have a desktop PC; if it's a laptop they vary as was mentioned above, and you'll need to get to the laptop battery in order to get the battery or the number off the battery and take to Radio Shack or similar store in order to purchase replacement. Poking around inside of your computer is a bit like poking around inside your TV; if you don't know what you're doing, you can severely damage your computer! :facepalm:

Good luck! :thumb:
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI:
Many thanks for your input. My PC is a desktop HP Pavilion Intel i5 64bit.
P 6000 series.
8GB Ram. Yeah, I have been inside my PC to increase Ram, which was no bother. I am surprised the battery may need replacing. I have an old ( 25years ) Sony XP which is still going strong!
I will take your advice, and thanks again for the battery number.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi Mega,
Sure thing. So you have a desktop PC then. That's usually a 10 min. job for me to swap out the battery. Sometimes batteries go out after 5 yrs., and some will last for 10 yrs. or more. Your Sony XP machine is no older than 13 years old, :nono: unless it was upgraded from a native earler version of Windows such as Win2000, WinME, or Win98. PC's that came with XP as the installed version of Windows first appeared in Aug. 2001; not 1987. Windows v1.1 was just coming out in '87 and certainly no machine with hardware that old (Intel 286) would be capable of running XP.:nonono:

If you have trouble finding the battery on the Motherboard, you can always go to support.hp.com and download the User Guide in PDF format (you will need Adobe Reader version 7 or later to view/print it).

BTW, the coin battery cost is about $5.95 US at most domestic Radio Shack's. Better hurry, as Radio Shack is in the process of BK, and closing oodles of stores. :ermm:

Cheers! :thumb:
<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

FWIW, many grocery stores and pharmacy's also carry CR2032 batteries.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI :
Many thanks again, BIGBEARJEDI . Thanks for the history of my old Sony!
It's great news that a new battery can be installed easily, and having looked at some how-to images, it should be OK fro me to do that.
Regarding Radio Shack, that takes me back a long time ago, and I have fond memories of wandering around the Radio Shack store in Slough (UK), looking for valves for an old radio set. They seem to have disappeared from England now, and the last one Radio Shack I saw was in Hereford, Herefordshire, UK., a few years back.
I WILL swap the battery, and if it solves the problem, I will let you know.
Thanks again, and good luck to you and all Americans!


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

SpywareDr:
Many thanks for your further reply. WE have no more Radio Shacks here where I live in the UK. Our techy supplier is Maplins. But the type of battery (CR2032) sounds just like the ones I use for my scales!
Glad it's so cheap!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

CR2032 Battery (2 pack) - Panasonic, Lithium Coin Cell, 3V: Amazon.co.uk 



> *Price: £0.94 FREE UK delivery*


?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*



megaman99 said:


> BIGBEARJEDI :
> Many thanks again, BIGBEARJEDI . Thanks for the history of my old Sony!
> _>>>Glad to help! :grin:<<<_
> 
> ...


_>>>Sure thing. Looks like Doc found you an amazing cheap price on the batteries; about $1.16 US for TWO!! Looking forward to see if it solves your problem. :wink:<<<_


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI :
I still have some trepidations regarding the replacement of the battery. Looking on an article in ( Kioskea.net) the symptoms of an exhausted battery are as follows:

"bios cmos checksum error loaded.
bios cmos battery low cmos wrong memory size.
no operating system.
CPU overclocking failed.
New CPU has been installed.
These problems may be due to the fact that your CMOS battery is depleted and it's time to replace it."

None of the above shows on my screen.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, late here, this is not cmos, open IE go to tools internet options and select the advanced tab uncheck the box "warn about certificate address mismatch*" this is a problem with a stuck certificate, they are basically useless so I would leave the box unchecked, firefox and chrome do not bother about this.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

jenae:Many, many thanks!The problem has gone!You have made my day, and please watch this forum more often to solve other forum members' problems!!Also, thanks to all of the other members who contributed to this solution.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*



jenae said:


> Hi, late here, this is not cmos, open IE go to tools internet options and select the advanced tab uncheck the box "warn about certificate address mismatch*" this is a problem with a stuck certificate, they are basically useless so I would leave the box unchecked, firefox and chrome do not bother about this.


*Re: security certificate problems* 
jenae:Many, many thanks!The problem has gone!You have made my day, and please watch this forum more often to solve other forum members' problems!!Also, thanks to all of the other members who contributed to this solution.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

@Jenae: nice catch!:grin:

One last thing you can keep an eye on, if you leave your PC off for a couple of days and the certificate error comes back even with Jenae's option turned off, that could still be the CMOS battery. :ek: The symptom is that your System Date & Time will reset to whatever it was when that PC was built and brand new. Could be a couple of years could be 10 yrs. of more. If that's the case, the System Date/Time will only work for the session you are logged into, and as soon as the computer is off for several hours or a few days, if the battery is low, it will deplete and those settings will be lost until you change them manually each and every time you log into the computer. If this doesn't happen, then you don't need to worry about it. :smile:

Lastly, a CMOS battery change is *VERY ROUTINE*. A good precaution to take it to take a pencil and paper and write down all the settings in each and every BIOS screen prior to the battery replacement. It's old school but it works in case your particular computer has unusual video or disk drive settings, and the CMOS clear that may happen when you change batteries can cause your PC to no longer function. :facepalm: If that does happen, you can simply refer to your pad, and reset all the settings to where they were *PRIOR *to the battery replacement and restore normal operation. :dance: We Techs often do this on a make or model we've never serviced before. 

Best of luck,
<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI:
Thank you once more for your common-sense approach to this problem. I DO take your point, and reluctantly, I will find some time to replace the CMOS battery. 
I won't do this immediately since my household chores have built up!
However, I WILL replace it, and I WILL let you know the outcome.
Thank you again and all who have contributed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*



BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Lastly, a CMOS battery change is *VERY ROUTINE*. A good precaution to take it to take a pencil and paper and write down all the settings in each and every BIOS screen prior to the battery replacement. It's old school but it works in case your particular computer has unusual video or disk drive settings, and the CMOS clear that may happen when you change batteries can cause your PC to no longer function. :facepalm: If that does happen, you can simply refer to your pad, and reset all the settings to where they were *PRIOR *to the battery replacement and restore normal operation. :dance: We Techs often do this on a make or model we've never serviced before.


Tip: It's much easier to take pics with your smartphone instead. :wink:


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

"(Originally Posted by *BIGBEARJEDI*  
_
Lastly, a CMOS battery change is *VERY ROUTINE*. A good precaution to take it to take a pencil and paper and write down all the settings in each and every BIOS screen prior to the battery replacement. It's old school but it works in case your particular computer has unusual video or disk drive settings, and the CMOS clear that may happen when you change batteries can cause your PC to no longer function. :facepalm: If that does happen, you can simply refer to your pad, and reset all the settings to where they were *PRIOR *to the battery replacement and restore normal operation. :dance: We Techs often do this on a make or model we've never serviced before. )"_


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Originally Posted by *BIGBEARJEDI*  

_Lastly, a CMOS battery change is *VERY ROUTINE*. A good precaution to take it to take a pencil and paper and write down all the settings in each and every BIOS screen prior to the battery replacement. It's old school but it works in case your particular computer has unusual video or disk drive settings, and the CMOS clear that may happen when you change batteries can cause your PC to no longer function. :facepalm: If that does happen, you can simply refer to your pad, and reset all the settings to where they were *PRIOR *to the battery replacement and restore normal operation. :dance: We Techs often do this on a make or model we've never serviced before. _

_------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
_Sadly, it HAS happened again...So I will buy a battery and see if that fixes the problem. Are these the settings I need to check when replacing battery?*05 December 2014 14:11:30 (Copied from HP Diagnostics)*_

_*Product Version: 6.0.5418.39*_
_*CMOS*Divider Time Base: 32.77 kHzPeriodic Interrupt Rate: 976 MICROSECONDSSquare Wave Frequency: 1.02 kHzPeriodic Interrupt Enabled: falseAlarm Interrupt Enabled: falseUpdate-Ended Interrupt Enabled: falseSquare-Wave Signal Enabled: falseDate Mode: Binary Coded Data (BCD)Hours Format: 24-hour formatDaylight Savings Enabled: falseChecksum: 0x7A04_


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi Mega,
Sorry to hear that. Sometimes, I hate being right! :facepalm: Take Spyware Doc's suggestion and take photos with your camera phone or write down as I suggested on a pad of paper. Either way, there can be 100-200 settings or more. The ones you posted generally are not changeable. If you look at the BIOS screen, the options that are *"GRAYED OUT"* are not changeable. The fields on the right side of the screen opposite the name of the parameter are usually highlighted in *BLUE*, and if you hit the space key or enter key, you can change those settings manually. You'll have to go into each and every screen and parameter field to do this. It can easily take a couple of hours to do this. But, very well worth it as I said if the Battery change out accidentally resets your CMOS settings to all factory defaults. 

_P.S. Pay particular attention to the *VIDEO*, *HARD DRIVE*, and *NETWORK* settings; these are the ones to cause you the most problems if they are changed back to Factory defaults. _

If you need help in how to access your CMOS settings for your HP, to document what they are currently set to now, see this link in my Signature below: 
How to Enter BIOS or CMOS Setup | Tech Support Forum​ 
Best of luck! Let us know if the CMOS battery swap out fixes your problem.

<<<BBJ>>>:thumb:


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

@Doc: Great catch, there, friend!! :grin: I've been doing it the old school way for so many years, I forgot that I started doing that a few years back. Another thing I did too, is that I E-mailed myself the screenshots of the CMOS settings and then *printed out hardcopies of the settings*, and put them into my Customer File along with my other test notes and Workorder paperwork, parts orders, etc. Of course, I only do this when I'm not slammed; as it's quite time consuming. Well worth the effort if you hit a glitch. 
<<<BBJ>>>



SpywareDr said:


> Tip: It's much easier to take pics with your smartphone instead. :wink:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Setting your smartphone up to automatically backup photos to the 'cloud' can help ease the manual labor, and worry.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

*@Doc:* Ooooh!! 2 Great ideas from you today! :thumb: Hope you're not over the limit! :huh: :grin: He could go with Dropbox or Microsoft OneDrive. Then if he doesn't have a printer, and he loses his phone or his dog eats it; he's got those CMOS settings backed up to the Cloud, and can then use any Internet-connected computer to lookup the photos of his original CMOS settings. Niiiice!!! You're hitting on all Cylinders-thanks for the assist. <<<BBJ>>>


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI: and members.
Update. So, I have got the battery! Now what?
Is this the info I need top feed back after replacing the battery?
SystemBiosdate: REG_SZ- 0-7/12/10
SystemBiosVersion: REG_MULTI_SZ
Data HPQOEM- 20100712 07/12/10
14:03:04
Ver: 6.12
Other than that, I have not managed to "read" the BIOS settings. I have tried different key presses, but I don't seem to hit the right one!
Help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

After replacing the Battery boot into *Setup* (Bios) Using your Arrow, and Enter keys, Set the Date and Time to today's date and time, _Save and Exit_. That's it


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

spunk.funk :
Thank you. If it is as straightforward as that, I think I can manage that!
So, tomorrow, I will have a go and follow your instructions. 
Whatever, I will let you and other members know the outcome.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Sounds good! :grin: The information you posted in Post #35 is not BIOS information that is changeable; it is *READ-ONLY*. Follow the instrcutions..really it's not that big of a deal. If you take Doc's and my tips at getting all your BIOS settings prior to the battery change, you won't lose a thing. If not, you are rolling the dice.:nonono:

Bear in mind if you don't put in the *NEW* battery *within about 2-3 minutes* of removing the *OLD* battery, it's very likely the remaining persistence voltage will drain off and you could lose the settings you had and it will then default back to *FACTORY SETTINGS* when you put in the *NEW* battery. :facepalm: _**tip: open up the packaging on the NEW battery prior to removing the OLD battery, so you don't waste valuable seconds fumbling with opening it up, looking for a knife/scissors etc.**_

Looking forward to how it goes...

<<<BBJ>>>:thumb:


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI
" If you take Doc's and my tips at getting all your BIOS settings prior to the battery change, you won't lose a thing. If not, you are rolling the dice.:nonono:"

Forgive me for being so stupid, but having pressed my F10 key, and accessed the blue SETUP screen, I cannot for the life of me see any BIOS or CMOS settings!
At the top of the screen is Main, Advanced, Power, Boot. When scrolling (very carefully) through these, I cannot see any reference to BIOS or CMOS.
I am quite prepared to write down any information that will be needed to make sure the correct data is entered after I install a new battery, but where can I find it?
If I don't spend some time on the garden soon, I shall be getting dirty looks!
Help again!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi Mega:

Not stupid!! :nono:Less than 3% of my Customers ever go into the *BIOS/CMOS* or even try to deal with it on their own. Unless someone is telling them to do this like on a Tech support call; most people are afraid to even go into the BIOS for fear of killing their PC. :huh:

First of all, you need to understand some Computer 101 Basics (I teach this class); and the *BIOS* or *CMOS* are reprogrammable chips on your Motherboard that contain pre-programmed instructions on how the CPU communicates your instructions to other chips and peripherals (hard drive, Monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc.) in your computer. The other name for this is *"CMOS setup"* or just *"SETUP"*; sometimes even *"BIOS setup"* which is the old name for it. :wink:

So, if you are hitting the *<F10>* key on your HP Pavillion P6000 series, you *are indeed* looking at the* BIOS/CMOS/SETUP screen*. Note that there are several tabs which you mentioned. Each tab starting with the *MAIN tab* has settings for your specific model PC. The *MAIN tab* is usually only informational; but usually will let you change your time/date settings, *which is very important to you with your battery change-out procedure*. Also, your* RAM memory* and *HARD DRIVE* are often shown on this page; but you can't change them. 

I'm attaching some pictures for you of 4 typical HP BIOS screens. Note the 1st one doesn't say the word *"BIOS"* or *"CMOS"* anywhere, or even *"SETUP",* this is probably what you have. It's simply *"understood"* that's what this screen is; common tech knowledge, but as in your case, not common computer user knowledge.:nonono::nonono: The key here is the name of the BIOS manufacturer on the bottom:* "AMERICAN MEGATRENDS INC";* one of the top 3 BIOS manufacturers in the world. They are expecting you to know this. Other major manufacturers are Phoenix, InsydeH2O, Dell, AMI, Award, etc. So, if you're not familiar with those names, you are clueless as you posted previously! :facepalm:

See this picture for that:









I'm attaching 3 more pictures to show some of the additional tabbed-screens with different settings and sub-options. These are the ones I mentioned you have to either take pictures of with your camera-phone or write down on a pad with a pen or pencil. 

Here they are; pic#2 shows setting on the *ADVANCED TAB*: 









Here's another; pic#3; this shows the *PHOENIX-AWARD BIOS* screen:








_**note this one actually says "BIOS CMOS setup" at the top; all 3 words together!!**_


Here's pic#4; and this one show the *EXIT tab* screen how you can save your settings and exit, or exit without saving settings. This 2nd one is the one you want to do:









There you have it. So as I mentioned in my previous posts, these are the screens your most likely to be looking at. There can be make 20 settings or as many as 200 in each of the sub-option choose boxes, on all tabbed pages of the *BIOS-CMOS-SETUP program*. That's why I mentioned it's very time consuming to write all of these down, and why Doc gave you the tip of using your camera phone to snap photos of each and every setting. This can take a couple of hours or more to write down; probably less with your camera phone if you have one. But very well worth if for reasons I mentioned to you before; which is why you are probably hesitating to do this as you simply did not know it existed until today. 

Just remember that since your PC is working right now, all you want to do is *RECORD* (either with paper or a camera phone) the settings that are in your BIOS now; and *NOT* to change them in any way!!:nono: This is very easy to do, and many of my Students have done this and gotten stuck since they thought they didn't change a setting but indeed they did, since changing that setting turned* A WORKING PC INTO A NON-WORKING PC!!*

So remember on the EXIT tab screen *my pic#4 above*; to *EXIT WITHOUT SAVING CHANGES or EXIT DISCARDING CHANGES!!!* And you should be ok.:grin:

Any more questions, post back. I hope this proves helpful for you. Have a good day.

Good luck with the Battery swapout!:thumb:

<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI :

Many, many thanks once more for your tremendous input. I am truly grateful, and I can see that you have taken great pains to ensure that I understand the pitfalls should I not copy the data correctly. I have printed the advice, and I will read it over and over again before attempting to swap batteries. I can now understand what is in store, and you have given me new confidence to tackle this problem. 
BTW, the pictures do not show, unless TechSupport Forum has a special place for attached images that I haven't spotted yet!
But it matters not, since your explanation is so clear, that I will take the plunge tomorrow to do the battery swap.
Can't thank you enough!
Best Regards,
Megaman99


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi Mega,

You're quite welcome. Glad to help.:grin: As far as the Pictures go, they are coming up in my browser just fine. You may have to lower your security settings to see them, or possible turn off your pop-up blocker. The pictures come up both in my Internet Explorer (IE11) as well as the latest version of Chrome browser as well.

Looking forward to hearing back after the battery swap! 

Good luck, :thumb:
<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI: Did everything carefully as you advised. Sadly, after installing the new battery, the problem still persists. I did exchange batteries within the time limit of three minutes. I DID correct the time and date within the Setup screen, then I exited and re-booted. As the PC booted, I saw a flash of words something like "Bios setting up-dated............". That disappeared very quickly, then "Installing update 1 of 1" then closed down. Pressed F10 Setup again......"Apply 113 update......." !
Same website blocking, and dialogue boxes within other websites showing the message "Content was blocked because it was not signed by a valid security certificate". 
All the same problems as before, despite your dedicated input!
I can't expect you to pursue this any further, because you have given me a tremendous amount of your time, but I wanted to update you on the results of the new battery installation.
Thank you so much again,
megaman99


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Try these suggestions: 
Getting Error message "Content was blocked because it was not - Microsoft Community


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, as I said long ago this is not cmos, it is a stuck certificate if you check my response you would most likely find the box I asked you to uncheck has been rechecked. Now you have some options, the first is to run a system chkdsk.

Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type all below in red:-

chkdsk/r (press enter) you will receive a message about the volume being in use and do you want to run chkdsk at boot Y or N select Y and reboot, chkdsk will run at boot will take a long time and when finished will produce a report and start windows normally, check your problem now, if still an issue open IE tools, internet options, advanced, and reset IE.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

jenae:
Thank you for your suggestions. I have now gone through them very carefully, and unfortunately, the nuisance problem persists. 
I did this:
chkdsk/r, then waited until the long process finished and re-started.
Checked to see if that cured the problem, which it did not. I then did the IE tool, Internet options, advanced, and reset IE. Then re-started again.
The problem persists.
You were quite right about the tick against the box showing "Warn about certificate address mismatch". It HAD gone back to being ticked, so I unticked it , as you suggested.
Tried the websites, but STILL the problem remains! 
I have to thank you profusely, also, as other forum members for so much help and advice. I wonder if I took a hammer to it.....................................................!
MS don't seem to have an answer, which I find strange, since these programs are developed by them.
( Apart from the hammer, ,is there anything else I could try?)
Thanks again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*



megaman99 said:


> MS don't seem to have an answer, which I find strange, since these programs are developed by them.


Microsoft did not create the hardware nor the non-Microsoft programs you are using ... any of which could be causing the problem.



megaman99 said:


> ( Apart from the hammer, ,is there anything else I could try?)


You might try Fred Langa's "Win7's no-reformat, nondestructive reinstall." It's a fast, _nondestructive_, in-place, total reinstall of Windows 7 that _won't_ damage your user accounts, data, installed programs, or system drivers.

Once you do get the problem resolved, you might want to become familiar with something like  Macrium Reflect (free) so you don't have to go through all of this again.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

SpywareDr :
Thanks for the correction regarding MS applications. The Fred Langa's reinstall suggestion seems a good idea, and I will try that over this week-end. I will also take a look at Macrium Reflect thereafter, and thanks, thanks and thanks again for your great help.
megaman99


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

You're more than welcome. :smile:

--

FWIW - You can test the incorrect date theory by opening a cmd prompt and changing the date to say a year ago. For example:
*date 12/13/2013*​Now open Firefox (or whichever browser), try to get to say http://www.outlook.com and you'll get an error like this:










Open a cmd prompt again, reset the date (*date 12/13/2014*) and then try http://www.outlook.com again and the error is gone. :smile:


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

@Doc: I just tried this out and it worked! However, you neglected to mention that you need to open the Command Prompt with *"RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR"* priveleges in order to actually change the date. Once you do that, it worked on my PC. Let's hope this does it for Mega. <<<BBJ>>>:wink:



SpywareDr said:


> You're more than welcome. :smile:
> 
> --
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*



megaman99 said:


> BIGBEARJEDI: Did everything carefully as you advised. Sadly, after installing the new battery, the problem still persists. I did exchange batteries within the time limit of three minutes. I DID correct the time and date within the Setup screen, then I exited and re-booted. As the PC booted, I saw a flash of words something like "Bios setting up-dated............". That disappeared very quickly, then "Installing update 1 of 1" then closed down. Pressed F10 Setup again......"Apply 113 update......." !
> Same website blocking, and dialogue boxes within other websites showing the message "Content was blocked because it was not signed by a valid security certificate".
> All the same problems as before, despite your dedicated input!
> I can't expect you to pursue this any further, because you have given me a tremendous amount of your time, but I wanted to update you on the results of the new battery installation.
> ...


_>>>Awww, darn-it ; thought the Battery replace would do the trick!!:banghead: As you applied some of the additional software fixes suggested since yesterday, and still no luck, I believe it's still a hardware problem. However, to ascertain this, you will have to run some further tests. I will outline them here below:_

_http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/so-many-problems-911866.html#post5748714_
_Please read my POST #5; it is lengthy, so you'll probably want to print it out on another working computer you have in your home or the library or at a friend's house if you have no printer of your own. :smile:_

_*Here is the crux of the issue you are facing now.* You need to determine whether or not you've had a hardware failure such as a RAM stick failure, hard drive failure, or even a Motherboard failure. After testing the 2 crucial components on your PC; RAM Memory and Hard Drive, you must then attempt a *WINDOWS RESET or WINDOWS REINSTALLATION* from *LEGIT Factory Media or Media Source*. It's very important you test your Hardware _*PRIOR *_to attempting either of the methods of Windows reinstallation. _

_You can try this as a last resort after Doc's last suggestion of a Windows "In-Place" install. However, if you have a failed RAM stick or Hard Drive, this fix will *NOT* fix it. *No software on the planet can fix failed hardware!! :nono:*Nonetheless, it's a worthwhile idea. Plus, if it works you don't have to read the rest of this longwinded Post--sorry by the way! :blush: But only after *YOU ENSURE YOU BACKUP ALL YOUR PERSONAL DATA TO EXTERNAL MEDIA FIRST!!* In-Place installs can and do fail;:facepalm: and you'll be left with a non-bootable PC, and you will then have no other choice but to perform the *WINDOWS RESET or WINDOW REINSTALLATION!!* Take the Precaution to backup everything first; if the In-Place install hoses your PC;* at least you'll have all your personal information (Documents, Photos, Music, Videos/Movies, etc.) to put back after Windows is reinstalled. :wink::wink:*_

_On the linked Post above I am giving you; replace the references to *"Dell"* with *"HP"* which you are working with. It was a general post I wrote for another difficult troubleshooting situation for another User here on the forum. Also, she had a laptop, so subsitute*"Desktop"* for *"Laptop"* in most cases it will still apply. The tests this link will have you run on the RAM memory and Hard Drive are basically identical whether you have a desktop PC (tower) or a laptop. :smile:The Black Screen troubleshooting guide is more oriented to troubleshooting laptops, so you can ignore most of that one, but it's still helpful to read in order to understand the methodical nature of computer troubleshooting. :wink:_

_If you find any errors with your *RAM sticks* or your *HARD DRIVE*, you must replace them! And it's always best to replace them with *NEW* not *USED *components. This is crucial in troubleshooting unless you are a Tech with a big spare parts box. If no errors are found, then you are ready for the next step; the Windows Reinstallation.:smile:_

_Once you attempt the *WINDOWS REINSTALLATION*, follow my instructions about _*DISCONNECTING*_the laptop from the Internet and* not installing any programs whatsoever after the Windows final registration and configuration step.* Also, it's important that when you do the *WINDOWS REINSTALLATION* that you choose the CUSTOM option, and select the FORMAT entire hard drive option!! _*(IF YOU DON'T DO THIS, AND THERE IS A VIRUS HIDING SOMEWHERE IN THE HIDDEN AREAS OF YOUR HARD DRIVE IT WILL NOT BE REMOVED; AND YOUR ORIGINAL PROBLEM MAY RESURFACE!!). :nonono:*

_Once your computer finishes the last reboot, and lets you into the Windows desktop, you can then reconnect your Internet, either via a wired Ethernet cable or a wireless connection. Reconnect any of your browsers to a well known web page, such as Google.com or MSN.com and test. If you can change pages without Certificate errors, you've now finally resolved the problem!! :dance: I'm guessing this will make your Day!:grin:_

_If this *STILL doesn't fix the problem*, you likely have a faulty Motherboard and that will have to be replaced. However, there's a slim chance that it's still the Hard Drive, as even though your original Hard Drive passed the diagnostic tests, it could still be bad! In this case, you will need to replace the Hard Drive {of course, this step is *NOT* necessary if your original Hard Drive failed the diagnostics above, and you already replaced it with a NEW drive}. Since Hard Drive's are a fraction of the price of a new Motherboard, I'd recommend replacing it first. Do another *WINDOWS REINSTALLATION* on the New hard drive. If this fails again, or you had already replaced the Hard Drive as per found faulty via diagnostics, you are fighting a *BAD MOTHERBOARD* and there is no doubt about it if you reach this point and it must be replaced! :facepalm:_

_This PC doesn't appear to be that old, did we remember to ask you whether or not you had an Extended Warranty on that PC from your place of purchase? If you do, and you can find your Receipt, you can take it to their repair depot or send it there, and they will replace your Motherboard for Free! :grin: Extended Warranties in the US can be bought for up to 5 years; which probably would cover your PC if you bought one for that long. More typically is 2-3 years; but 4 & 5 year Warranties are availabe through the Manufacturers and some 3rd party aftermarket companies such as Asurion here in the US. *Check your Paperwork if you get to this point.* It could save you a big repair bill. :grin:_

_So you know, Motherboard repairs outside the US can run upwards of $425 US, and we've seen them as high as $1,500 in Norway. So, if this repair is going to be consierably more than the amount you paid for your HP PC, you may wish to junk it, and just buy a new one.:uhoh: Brand new Dell PC towers are under $250 US. Hopefully, you have an Extended Warranty to get fixed for free, or you will be faced with a repair/replace decision of epic proportions I'm afraid. _

_With all that being said, about 8 times out of 10, a Windows Reinstallation on a new Hard Drive will solve this kind of problem. It removes the software element from the equation and also removes most of the hardware element (again assuming that all your RAM memory passed MEMTEST diagnostic). I had your exact problem a few months ago on a Windows7 PC I rebuilt for my Guest room. I performed the same steps I'm asking you to do, and I was using a used hard drive. The Windows Reinstallation procedure cleared this whole Certificate mess up nicely!:dance: I didn't have to replace the hard drive nor the Motherboard. However, I have had Customer computers where I had to do both in order to resolve it. _

_Given all this information, I'm guessing you will want to try these free tests yourself. The only cost you might incur is the cost of a new Hard Drive, under *$100 US* depending on it's size, or the cost of *FACTORY WINDOWS RECOVERY DISCS from HP*; about *$29-$99 US.* Those discs would only be required if the set you make or already have that came in the HP box do not work._ ***ONE OTHER IMPORTANT THING HERE: HP HAS AN ANNOYING LIMITATION ON CREATING YOUR RECOVERY DISCS FROM BUILT-IN SOFTWARE SUCH AS "MEDIA CREATOR", AND THAT IS IF YOU TRY TO RUN IT AND YOU GET AN ERROR MESSAGE SIMILAR TO "YOU HAVE ALREADY MADE THE 1 SET OF RECOVERY DISCS ON THIS COMPUTER", MEANING THAT SOMEONE ALREADY MADE THE 1 ALLOWED SET OF DISCS. IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE THEM, THEN IT'S VERY LIKELY THE STORE YOU BOUGHT YOUR HP PC FROM MADE THEM AND FORGOT TO GIVE THEM TO YOU. :angry: OTHER SCENARIO IS THAT YOU MADE THEM WHEN YOU FIRST OPENED THE PC UP FROM IT'S FACTORY BOX AND YOU SET THEM ASIDE AND LOST THEM. :hide: IN EITHER CASE, HP WON'T LET YOU MAKE ANOTHER SET; YOU WILL HAVE TO CALL HP IN ORDER TO ORDER ANOTHER SET (AGAIN $29-$99 US). THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS I NO LONGER BUY OR RECOMMEND HP PCs. ALMOST ALL THE OTHER MAJOR PC MAKERS ALLOW YOU TO MAKE UNLIMITED RECOVERY DISC SETS.***

_I realize this is a lot to take in, but our most successful software solutions and the CMOS battery replacement still have not resolved your problem, :ermm: so you have a pretty unusual failure.:nonono: I believe still it's a Hardware problem, though I know Jenae disagrees with me. :whistling:He's usually right, but sometimes, I am (hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day, right?). I think you have arrived at the point where you need to take more aggressive measures to resolve your problem. With some patience I know you can do this. *[Pep-Talk here!] :wink: *However if it does turn out to be a very expensive Motherboard failure, you can at least have the problem narrowed down and can make a good repair/replace decision going forward. _

_Let us know how the diagnostic tests go. If you get stuck anywhere along the way, just post back and we will walk you through it.:smile:_

_Best _*<<<BBJ>>>:thumb:*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, while reinstalling the OS fixes most problems it might not be necessary. Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and type in red:-

sfc/scannow press enter, system file checker will run can take awhile, and produces a report.. let us know how you get on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, well you can revoke the certificate with a reg mod for IE, BTW Chrome and Firefox will give you no problems, I long ago gave up on IE.

Open a cmd as admin (as shown) and copy paste all below in red:-

reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter copy paste the notepad outcome here please (this is safe as it changes nothing, only reads the current entries)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Note that if the date is too far off, Firefox will give you the above "This connection is untrusted" error.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Mega,
Worth trying Jenae's latest fix I'd say. Remember that if it works you need to let your PC sit in powered off mode for a couple of days and power back on to see if the fix "sticks" or not. If it doesn't, like the first fix or the CMOS battery changeout; you'll be left with *WINDOWS REINSTALLATION *and the necessary hardware component testing I detail for you in my *Post #51.*

_<<<BBJ>>>_


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, I fail to see why people here keep referring to a problem that does not exist.. forget the time issue.

Bear I have absolutely no idea what this means:-



> Worth trying Jenae's latest fix I'd say. Remember that if it works you need to let your PC sit in powered off mode for a couple of days and power back on to see if the fix "sticks" or not. If it doesn't, like the first fix or the CMOS battery changeout; you'll be left with WINDOWS REINSTALLATION and the necessary hardware component testing I detail for you in my Post #51.


If we change the reg setting then certificate address mismatch will be disabled, so there is no reason for your advice.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

jenae: Copy you asked for:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings
IE5_UA_Backup_Flag REG_SZ 5.0
User Agent REG_SZ Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
EmailName REG_SZ [email protected]
PrivDiscUiShown REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableHttp1_1 REG_DWORD 0x1
WarnOnIntranet REG_DWORD 0x1
MimeExclusionListForCache REG_SZ multipart/mixed multipart/x-
mixed-replace multipart/x-byteranges 
AutoConfigProxy REG_SZ wininet.dll
UseSchannelDirectly REG_BINARY 01000000
EnableNegotiate REG_DWORD 0x1
MigrateProxy REG_DWORD 0x1
ProxyEnable REG_DWORD 0x0
WarnOnPost REG_BINARY 01000000
UrlEncoding REG_DWORD 0x0
SecureProtocols REG_DWORD 0xaa0
PrivacyAdvanced REG_DWORD 0x0
ZonesSecurityUpgrade REG_BINARY B7CDCCEBF0DFCE01
DisableCachingOfSSLPages REG_DWORD 0x0
WarnonZoneCrossing REG_DWORD 0x0
CertificateRevocation REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableAutodial REG_DWORD 0x0
NoNetAutodial REG_DWORD 0x0
GlobalUserOffline REG_DWORD 0x0
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server REG_DWORD 0xa
MaxConnectionsPerServer REG_DWORD 0xa
ProxyOverride REG_SZ *.local
ProxyHttp1.1 REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableSPDY3_0 REG_DWORD 0x0
BackgroundConnections REG_DWORD 0x1
EnablePunycode REG_DWORD 0x1
ShowPunycode REG_DWORD 0x0
CreateUriCacheSize REG_DWORD 0x50
CoInternetCombineIUriCacheSize REG_DWORD 0x50
SecurityIdIUriCacheSize REG_DWORD 0x1e
SpecialFoldersCacheSize REG_DWORD 0x8
SyncMode5 REG_DWORD 0x4
DisableIDNPrompt REG_DWORD 0x0
WarnonBadCertRecving REG_DWORD 0x0
WarnOnPostRedirect REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableSSL3Fallback REG_DWORD 0x3
EnforceP3PValidity REG_DWORD 0x0
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\5.0
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Activities
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\CACHE
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Connections
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Http Filters
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Lockdown_Zones
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\P3P
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Passport
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Protocols
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Url History
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\WebSocket
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Wpad
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\ZoneMap
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
\Internet Settings\Zones


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

SpywareDr :
"Thanks for the correction regarding MS applications. The Fred Langa's reinstall suggestion seems a good idea, and I will try that over this week-end. I will also take a look at Macrium Reflect thereafter, and thanks, thanks and thanks again for your great help."
I have no Win 7 installation disc, so could not proceed with the Lang's reinstall, but perhaps when this is fixed the Macrium Reflect could be an emergency possibility.
Thanks

megaman99


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi, 

WarnonBadCertRecving REG_DWORD 0x0 , means it is set to disabled already, and you say the problem continues?

Open a cmd as admin (as shown) and at the prompt copy paste in red:-

netsh interface ip delete arpcache press enter, restart computer, see if the problem continues.


If so, could you create a new user, we will invoke the hidden admin account, open a cmd as admin (as shown) and copy paste all in red:-

Net user administrator /active:yes press enter

Use the switch users from the start orb and log onto the admin account (do not bother with a password).

See if the problem continues using this account, let us know.

To remove the admin account at a cmd prompt type:-

Net user administrator /active:no press enter.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI:
Thanks for your huge input again! I have no Win 7 installation disk, but I have now made 3 Recovery Discs, just for your info. I will spend some (a lot!) time going through your notes, and thank you so much again.
megaman99


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Sure, Mega. Always glad to try and help. :wink:We have some recommended sites here that we can provide if you are willing to spend a few hours downloading a *Win7 ISO file* that can be used for WindowsRE (Recovery Environment) and you can use for repairing or reinstalling Windows on your computer. As long as you have a Product Key sticker on your computer, you can activate your Win7 after reinstallation. And Great Job making your *RECOVERY DISCS!!* You may need them sooner or later, and you'll be very glad you made them. :grin:

I'll address Jenae's comments separately last few posts.

Cheers! _<<<BBJ>>>_


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*



jenae said:


> Hi, I fail to see why people here keep referring to a problem that does not exist.. forget the time issue.
> 
> Bear I have absolutely no idea what this means:-
> 
> ...


_>>>Well, let's agree to disagree on our problem resolution attempts. We both haven't had immediate success on this one. :hide: Yes, I admit that. But, we haven't given up yet, nor have we failed. :wink: We've eliminated the possibility of a low CMOS battery causing the problem due to loss of CMOS settings over an extended power-off period. You've attempted 3 software fixes which have not resolved the problem. Not for lack of trying.:smile: I am simply pointing out to the OP that the last time he thought we had fixed it for him, he let the computer sit, and after powering computer back on the original problem returned.:facepalm: I am suggesting quite simply, that OP makes sure the fix *"sticks"* as I said by testing it over a period of a few days. Whether it's one of your Reg mods or replacing a faulty hard drive or RAM stick, I'm sure you agree that the problem should *NOT* return after a few days of computer inactivity and subsequent reboot, right?  I've run into similar problems on different computers, and this is something I've learned to look for and mentioned it to OP early on in this thread. He happened to try it, and saw that unfortunately, I was right.:grin: Let's go forward and get him a fix that *"sticks"*, eh? Best, <<<BBJ>>> _


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

jenae: I will try your other suggested options tomorrow, since it is way past my bed-time at 01:45 hours ! 
Hot chocolate time!
Goodnight or good-day wherever you all are!


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

jenae:
All other helpful Forum members.
I am typing this with trembling fingers!
Your (jenae) other last suggestion post ....WarnBadCertRecvingR REG-DWORD 0x0...............etc.
You asked me to CMD ..netsh interface ip delete arpcache - press Enter, Restart PC, see if problem continues.............
I did just that, and the problem was still there..................UNTIL I repeated that instruction, and with eight hours of use, and popping from one website to another, WAIT FOR IT ..........the PROBLEM HAS GONE AWAY!!!
I had the feeling that the first time I entered that possible solution, I may not have re-started the PC from the CMD netsh... I may have just tried to re-start without pressing Enter, or something! 
I am hoping now that this IS a long time solution, and I hope that it has gone forever. If it was you who recommended Macrium Reflex, would you advise installing that to overcome similar problems.
I can't thank you, BIGBEARJEDI and all, enough for the absolutely dedicated advice that you, and all other members have given me.
My last problem was trying to find my computer through the reams of printed advice from the forum!!
megaman99
Fingers crossed!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Hi Mega,

That's Great!:grin: Fantastic.. However, you will need to_ leave that computer off for at least 48 hrs. and do a *COLD BOOT *to really see if it sticks. _I know I'm asking a lot:huh:, I just hope we don't have an intermittent or temp-related hardware issue that we're not seeing. If it continues to work after that and continues to work for another full week, I'll be convinced that we have it nailed down.:wink:

Best of luck, Mega, and we are also keeping our fingers crossed for you too!:grin:
Cheers! <<<BBJ>>>:thumb:

_P.S. I think it was me, and the Cloning product is *"MACRIUM REFLECT" *not "macrium reflex"; <typo?>. And in answer to your question, *YES, *you should install it as it's a free download, and could fix this problem a lot easier for you if it or similar Windows problem ever crops up again.*Just remember to use a 2nd hard drive of same or larger size than the one you are using now (50% bigger would be best) in order to accommodate the Clone image from source to target and the cache file needed to generate said Clone image on target*. 
_


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

_BIGBEARJEDI: Thanks again. I will do this :_
_" leave that computer off for at least 48 hrs. and do a *COLD BOOT *to really see if it sticks "_
It's no problem ( I shall be asleep for about 20 hours of that!), and I have an HP laptop, Windows 8.1 , but changed to emulate Windows 7. I just could not get on with the feel and look of 8.1 !
Yes, I should have referred to your previous posts to determine who recommended MACRIUM REFLECT, but that was not a typo. That was me so excited to let every forum member know my latest results! I will follow your advice about the external hard-drive. My HP Desktop has a 500GB HD, and I believe about 300 free. If you suggest a 750GB external, that will be fine. My HP came supplied with 4GB ram, I doubled that to avoid dropping frames from my videos. I have to say at this stage, I am truly grateful for your input, and I have learned a lot. The battery was an interesting exercise, and I am pleased that (a) it's now a brand new one installed, and (b), I know how to do it!!
So I have learned a lot from Forum members, and thank you. 
Good Luck,
megaman99


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Sure, Mega! This was a fascinating thread, and we all learned a lot from each other. :wink: I appreciate your kind words for our efforts as do the rest of my Team. :blush:

Can't wait to hear back from you in a week or so and see how things are going!:smile:
Have a great week!:grin:

Best, <<<BBJ>>>:thumb:


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI
Many thanks, BIGBEARJEDI, and I look forward to returning to let you know what happens in a couple of weeks,
Regards,
megaman99


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

BIGBEARJEDI:
As promised, I return with an update regarding the "certification" problem.
The 'cure' has stuck, and I am delighted to report to you and all of the other forum members, that my desktop PC has remained smooth, stable and accurate! No longer do I receive blocked websites, and all of them are opening with no problem at all.
However, what I DID experience soon after the realising that the PC was OK, ( and I am sure you have all experienced this), was the nuisance popup of "Internet Explorer has stopped working....etc., ...etc.".
However, and now like an old pro, I RESET IE 11, and although I lost some of my remembered passwords, that worked a treat!
So, BIGBEARJEDI, all is now working exceptionally well, thanks again to the forum team.
And now, further to your advice about backing up a good working system, I have downloaded and installed Macrium Reflect. I have tried to follow what appears to be fairly simple instructions to start the process, and having gone through them all, all I am left with is a DVD, which I have named "Rescue Disc". As you may recall, I did buy an external hard drive ( 1 TB ), and that was plugged in all of the time that I was using the software. On searching the external hard drive, I found nothing.
---------------------------------------------
Here are the contents of the DVD~
boot
Drivers
efi
sources
bootmgr
bootmgr.efi
PEVersion
udc
Version
X64
---------------------------------------------
Now I am seeking further advice and wise words from BIGBEARJEDI regarding the 'Image' backup!

I am very pleased to come back and report the good news!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

For basic backup you can create a file in your External HDD and drag and drop your user files from C:\Users\YourUserName into it (eg) *Pictures, Documents, Music *etc. 
If you want to do an Image backup of your* C:* drive here are instructions on how to do that with Macrium Reflect: v5: How to create a disk image (Backup, Image, v5)


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

spunk.funk:
Many thanks.
Just informing you of my latest efforts: Using Macrium, image completed successfully (1 hour : 42 mins)
After analysis.
Clicking on my "Backup Definition Files" box, I find 3 folders:
FILE NAME PATH
My Backup.xml C:\Users\JOHN\Documents\Reflect
My Backup(1).xml G:\MYIMAGE 
My Backup(2).xml G:\MYIMAGE
I rather feel that, because of my inexperience with this software, I may have made an extra unnecessary copy, hence (1) (2)!
So there it is. A Backup on my External Hard Drive, and, as shown on my previous post, a CD named RESCUE.
If all of the above is OK, can I assume that I now have enough backup files to reinstate my setup if the need arises?
Can I now disconnect my External HDD and store it for emergencies at a later date?
Properties of the External Drive shows USED 151Gb, and FREE SPACE 779GB.
Thanks again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: security certificate problems*

Yes, you can now unplug and store the External HDD. If disaster strikes, you would boot off of the Rescue CD. Here you would choose *restore*, and it will ask to browse to the Backup Image files on the External HDD and it will restore your computer to to the day you created the backup. 
You can test the Rescue CD to make sure it works, just don't lead it to your backup images now since you do not need to restore.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: security certificate problems*

spunk.funk:
That's great, and thanks to you and the forum team for such professional and dedicated advice over these many weeks.


----------

